# Mini DH



## Booder (27. August 2011)

Hallo hab ein Mini DH wo der Federweg 160mm sein soll . Nun meine Frage gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Federweg oder im Zubehör ein Tuning Set Up wo man den Federweg anheben kann z:b so auf etwa 180mm. Und kann es sein Das daß Mini DOWNHILL nich für Dooppelbrückengabel zugelassen ist.

mfg Booder


----------



## hollowtech2 (29. August 2011)

Das Bike ist genau auf diese Fahrwerkskonfiguration zugeschnitten, d.h. eine
Erweiterung des Federwegs ist nicht erhältlich und die Verwendung einer Doppelbrücke
nicht vorgesehen, bzw. ratsam.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

